# Buderus GB142 service



## scottyk52 (Jan 29, 2011)

We just started using buderus boilers and seem pretty impressed with these units, especially with radiant installations. Haven't had to service one yet and was wondering when it comes time if there is anything in particular i should be paying extra attention too. Such as any problematic areas in these boilers. They seem to all be bullet proof so far. Any advice will be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I find them one of the better boilers on the market...

Clean them once a year and everything should be fine.... if you got a lot of them maybe a spare gasket kit, and ignitor.... 

The only problems so far that I have had is as follows

1. UBA moduale fails within 6 months
2. Blocked condensate .... there seems to be granular parts in the condensate
3. UBA does not work with generator or other back up electricity

Besides all that I like the ease of service on these units....


----------



## P.smith (Feb 26, 2011)

These boilers are great when working, however they are always breaking down. I was sub contracting to them for 3 years when servicing check the seals at the top of the burner, they were always leaking. Also boards, fans, gas valves are the main faults. They are a very simple boiler to work on and repair. Once you have 1 in bits you can strip them down and have it back together in 10 minutes



Also the hydro block always goes


----------

